# I really want to adopt this lh chi!



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Woops! I'm reposting this, as I realized it really belonged more in Chi Pics, than in Chi Chat...

I had no idea how great chihuahuas were, before adopting our precious Chica back in April...but now that I'm completely smitten with the breed I really want another...specifically this little 3 year old, 7 lb sweetheart, available for adoption at a small-town shelter less than an hour away. The problem is that our city only allows a maximum of 3 dogs per household...and we have, in addition to Chica, also been blessed with 2 other wonderful furry family members (Squirt, our 9 year old toy poodle & Rascal, our 2 year old rescued yorkie-poo). I'm not looking to become an episode of one of those animal hoarding shows or anything, I would just like to adopt 1 more...both for the joy another furbaby would bring our whole family, and also so that Chica could have a little friend. Squirt and Rascal are the best of buds, but Chica avoids them both like the plague. I've heard though that many chis (especially those like Chica, who weren't properly socialized from an early age) strongly prefer the company of other chis. 

Anyway, I am finding myself so drawn to this little furgirl, and I only learned about her a few days ago. I even called our city's animal control department, just to make sure that there wasn't some sort of special permit I could apply for that might allow us to rescue this little one, but no. The limit is 3, even if all of your dogs are toy breeds as ours are. I don't exactly understand why this little one in particular has grabbed my heart so strongly, but she has, and it's really hard. I keep an eye on the websites of a few different shelters in our area, so as to post pics of adoptable animals to my facebook page/in order to encourage rescuing. I run across chis all the time, and while I of course wish I could save them all, I had accepted that our furkid family was complete...but not now. It makes no sense to grieve the loss of something you never even had, but I just can't explain it. I've purposefully not driven out to the shelter, because I know if I do I'm in real trouble. I don't believe in knowingly breaking the law, so I know it's best if I never even meet or interact with her. I find myself feeling very protective of her though...like when a woman posted on the shelter's fb page, asking only "Is she housebroke?" and "What are the fees and requirements for adoption", I found myself instantly on guard and quite sure that this woman would not provide this little one with the life she deserved. Anyway, I knew the only place that wouldn't think I was totally nuts sharing this was CP, so there it is. Thanks, guys, for listening. Someone is going to be so blessed to have this little girl in their family, and I only hope and pray she knows nothing but love and kindness the rest of her days.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I can see why you fell in love,i don't look at adoption sites anymore it's too upsetting as i know i can't have one (at the moment )!!!!!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

She is so so so pretty! I think we have a limit on dogs per household too but my dogs are not registered through the town so nobody would know 
I think a lot of people have more than is allowed....not trying to twist your arm or anything! I would want her too!! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

michele said:


> I can see why you fell in love,i don't look at adoption sites anymore it's too upsetting as i know i can't have one (at the moment )!!!!!!!


I obviously shouldn't be looking at the shelter sites either!  I only do it so that I can share posts on adoptable animals, in the hopes of encouraging rescuing...and usually I'm ok with it, but this little one has completely and unexplainably (considering I've never even met her) captured my heart. :love5: I honestly can't help but wonder if maybe that means something. We do have the financial ability as well as the time for one last furry family member (otherwise I would never even consider adopting another). I am soo tempted to drive out there to meet her today, and to see how Chica does with her. My Chica girl is fully up to date on all of her shots, so visiting a shelter wouldn't serve as any sort of threat to her. I'm SO tempted to go see this :angel13: !!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You go !!!!!!!!!!!!!! it must be fate you could do with another one (LOL)


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> She is so so so pretty! I think we have a limit on dogs per household too but my dogs are not registered through the town so nobody would know
> I think a lot of people have more than is allowed....not trying to twist your arm or anything! I would want her too!! Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


As if I need any arm twisting, LOL!  I am already SO inexplicably drawn to this little one. It's really strange, because I see pictures of beautiful, adoptable chis online all the time, but all of a sudden now I'm calling animal control (I didn't leave my name though)  and stalking the shelter's facebook page like some sort of chi crazed lunatic! I think I might call AC again, and see if I get a different answer. That may sound silly, but I've learned over the years that (when I would call a retail store, for example) oftentimes when asking a question you will get one answer from one employee and an entirely different answer from another. I figure it couldn't hurt to double check!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I would not worry about the limit, the city I live in has a limit of two pets as I understand, I can think of several people I know who have more than that, I don't think it really matters. If you can provide her with a good home and love her then I say go for it.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

I can see why you fell for this one - she's precious. I think strict limits are somewhat silly. I agree that some people tend to bite off more than they can chew when it comes to pets, but I think exceptions should be made for responsible owners. 

I can't even browse adoption sites anymore. I probably would've snatched this girl up without thinking it through!


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

michele said:


> You go !!!!!!!!!!!!!! it must be fate you could do with another one (LOL)




You're not helping me avoid tempation, LOL!  Honestly though, I have to wonder if it's meant to be too. I went to a shelter on my last birthday and left there with Chica, who then pre-alerted to an allergic reaction, and is now in training as my Medical Alert Service Dog. What are the odds of something like that happening?! In other words, I believe that for those of us with hearts for animals, we are brought together with those who are meant to be ours. 

My main concern though, if I call and do get the same answer from animal control as before, but yet move forward with this anyway...the biggest concern(s) are my neighbors. I have some great ones and some not so great ones, and the ones in that last category are just the type to call us in/report us to animal control. I know, because they've called on other people in the neighborhood before...and on petty, ridiculous crap too. They're just unfortunately the kind of people who love stirring up trouble/creating drama. So I'm afraid of what they might do, and what the ramifications could be. I'm still going to call AC though, to see if I get a different answer than before, since I've oftentimes found that to be the case when dealing with govermental agencies.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

KittyD said:


> I would not worry about the limit, the city I live in has a limit of two pets as I understand, I can think of several people I know who have more than that, I don't think it really matters. If you can provide her with a good home and love her then I say go for it.


That's what I think too...that it should be about whether or not you can provide a good home and love, not about some random number. For goodness sakes, in our city you can have 3 Saint Bernards, but yet our 3 total add up to like 23 lbs! I could also have 5 cats if I wanted (however I am severely allergic to cats, so that's not an option) but heaven forbid if we should adopt just 1 more chi, so that we have 2 sets of best buddy pairs! As mentioned in one of my previous replies, I wouldn't even be worried if it weren't for some of my neighbors. I've heard, through the neighborhood grapevine, how some have called animal control on eachother, and over ridiculous stuff too, not actual valid concern for animal welfare...so that potential problem really scares me, as I'm not sure what happens if you get caught. Do they make you give up one of your furkids?!! I would NEVER allow that to happen!!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Is there another address you could register a dog at? It could just be "visiting". 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

thatrandomgirl said:


> I can see why you fell for this one - she's precious. I think strict limits are somewhat silly. I agree that some people tend to bite off more than they can chew when it comes to pets, but I think exceptions should be made for responsible owners.
> 
> I can't even browse adoption sites anymore. I probably would've snatched this girl up without thinking it through!


I definitely agree that exceptions should be made if people are responsible, and also considering that all 3 of our dogs each weigh 8 lbs or less! We could own 3 Great Danes, but not 4 toy breed dogs? That just doesn't make sense! If it weren't for some of my drama loving neighbors (see my previous replies for more on that), I wouldn't hesitate one bit. I'm hoping that, when I call again here in a bit, I'll find out about some sort of legal loophole the last animal control officer I spoke with maybe didn't know about. The lady was really nice about it when I called yesterday though, saying she wishes more people would call in wanting to adopt another shelter dog.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Just register her at a family members address....


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Is there another address you could register a dog at? It could just be "visiting".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be afraid to go that far (only because of some of our nosy, love to stir-up-trouble neighbors) but I like the way you both think!  Our dogs don't cause problems around here...ie I clean up/bag their poo right away, and they don't bark much compared to some others in the neighborhood, but one of our neighbors (who has called AC on at least one family around here, that I know of) definitely doesn't like small dogs and has snidely commented before that he can't believe we have 3 of them.  I'm just afraid that if he called and AC came out, what happens then?


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

It would upset me seeing a woman ask if she "is housebroke", too. Obviously and dog you adopt is going to need some potty training, if you're not going to read/watch/etc up on adopting dogs at least, then you probably shouldn't be getting one.

I would probably ask a family member if they would register her under their name and address... not sure how you'd feel about that though. So sorry you can't keep her 
Edit: Sorry! Just read that, lol


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow, I'm suprised about your limit. Its 6 dogs where I live!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Honestly, those limits are ridiculous and extremely hard to enforce. Just don't register her! 4 small dogs doesn't make you a hoarder! We had 5 dogs before our older ones passed- ranging from a beagle (40 lbs) to a chi. We provided excellent vet care and nutrition and they were all loved. We had a limit of 3- we just didn't register the last two. There was no way anyone would ever know. 

She's precious. Go see her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Honestly, those limits are ridiculous and extremely hard to enforce. Just don't register her! 4 small dogs doesn't make you a hoarder! We had 5 dogs before our older ones passed- ranging from a beagle (40 lbs) to a chi. We provided excellent vet care and nutrition and they were all loved. We had a limit of 3- we just didn't register the last two. There was no way anyone would ever know.
> 
> She's precious. Go see her.
> 
> ...


That's how I feel, lol! Though, I wouldn't be able to get away with it. My cocker spaniel baby was stolen, so I MUST have my dogs microchipped. Here, when they microchip your dog, or when they're seen at the vet, they alway send something in to the Sherrifs office, then the Sherrifs office sends you something saying you need to register them or pay a fine


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh Yeah! She is precious. I think deep down inside, you know you cannot conscientiously adopt her! BUT. . .I don't know. It's a tough one. Hubby would tell me not to ask questions on how many we could have! Also, don't the regulations change from time to time? And don't you have an older dog that isn't doing so well . . .wink - wink! You would just be saving her place!!

Even here in MA our town has a limit of four. I think, that if you want to go over the limit it should be taken on an individual basis. Besides, weight would be the best way to decide what you can have. I have 2 dogs and one cat. The cat does not have to be registered!! What's up with that?? My neighbor has 9 - yes 9 cats!! They are all indoor, half of them were ferel and she can't even pet them!

I feel for you. Every once in a while I look at the sites, but luckily haven't seen anything I could "fall in love with!"


----------



## kittybandit (Dec 14, 2012)

She is a doll very pretty!!!! It souns like you would be the perfect home for her especially if your feeling the way you are must be a sign!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I would do as others have suggested - register her at a family members address, then even if your neighbors do call AC for whatever reason, you can just say you are looking after her for them for a few days. Is this possible at all?

I believe everything happens for a reason, this Chi is beautiful xx


----------



## Chi_Mummy (Feb 28, 2011)

Do you live in Omaha? I found that if you're in Omaha you can file for a pet advocation permit.
"*Note: Omaha residents may apply for a pet avocation permit which allows up to 5 dogs and up to 6 cats—but no more than 8 pets total. An initial inspection fee of $100 is required at the time of application. An annual $50 permit fee is required thereafter. Pet Avocation Permit Applications are available at the Nebraska Humane Society and can be picked up at the front desk during business hours."
And it looks like a few other cities/counties have permits you can apply for to own more than three dogs. You may even be allowed to file for a kennel permit.
Or there's the old fashioned way and you just adopt the cutie and play dumb should you get reported (which, odds are you wouldn't). You would give the pup a wonderful home and since that's what they want they should be fine with the adoption.
I actually had someone report me to the ASPCA (I had reported them after I found out they killed a whole bunch of mice by placing them in a tupperware container and let her other animals starve so they decided to "get back" at me) and at that time I had 5 cats and 2 dogs, which technically broke the ordinance (we could have 6 total animals) but after explaining the situation to the agent and letting them know why they were called to begin with, the agent could see my home and my animals in great (if not spoiled) condition, they said "Well.. I only see two dogs and two cats so you're fine", even though I had told him how many lived there. So, even if an agent is called you may get an agent who actually cares about the home and the animal's care rather than a number (now, if you push it to 10 dogs I don't think they could ignore that  ).
....(sorry for blathering on  )...


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I would say to just not register her, but it sounds like you have some hard to live with neighbours. I would worry that if a situation did arise, that she would end up homeless again. I guess it depends on how strict your city is with the bylaw. I know of someone who had to deal with animal control here and it's scary how they can remove an animal from your home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Our AC is awful here. I'm not sure on the animal limit but I am definitely over it. (20+ pets...mostly rodents we only have 2 cats and one dog here, one dog at another house, not sure of rules on pocket pets really) 

But we have chickens. Our flock this time last year consisted of 3 roosters. I had two show birds, a polish and a silkie, and one mix who's highly aggressive. We had 8 hens as well. Our CCRs had no rules on chickens, you could have 100 of them, any gender. well, they changed the CCRS without any warning.

We have nasty neighbors. So nasty that they have threatened to murder my chickens. They shoot at the wild songbirds as well and brag about killing them, which is totally illegal, and I watched the wife chase and kick a mother duck who had babies.

They reported the "extra" birds literally the same week the ordinance changed. The city said they had to go or they would be killed. I have never rehomed a pet...that week I sent away 5 of my children. The look on their faces...they tried to follow me to the car.

I left them at a ranch out in the middle of nowhere with some close friends. I had to get rid of all of my show quality birds, birds I had hoped to take to the fair, compete with. They were members of my family. They even were allowed indoors sometimes. But for the remaining birds sake I had to send away the healthy birds. My remaining chickens have issues, some mental and some physical, that make it hard for them sometimes. I kept the aggressive rooster as well..he is so mean that no one will go in his pen except me. If they do they end up in serious trouble, he's huge and angry. I love them all of course but miss the two show boys. I know that they are doing well though, my friends have a room in their barn with furniture for the barn cats and a cat door and I think a heater and they said the chickens go in the cat door and sit on the couch, sometimes laying eggs. Ha.

I guess what I'm saying is be careful. Not getting her now will be easier than losing her later...or god forbid your neighbors get mad and try to hurt or kill your dogs like mine have. If you get her (and I do kind of want you to haha) be prepared to double your watch and be very careful with her at all times. It would also be worthwhile to find a friend who could take her if the unthinkable happened.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

You guys have some horrible neighbours. We don't have any limits on animals in the UK, which is good because when I was little we had 30+ pets. I hope AC give you a different answer.


----------



## Springhillsarah (Dec 20, 2012)

You might find out what the penalty is in your town if you are cited for having 4 dogs. It is pricy where I live and the fine schedule goes up each time you are cited. My concern would be for the chi baby and what would happen to her if you were cited hundreds or thousands of dollars in fines and ordered to get rid of her. Even if you don't register her, all it takes is a call to AC by your a-hole neighbors and that's it. I am a court clerk and I see this happen to people Ll the time. It is very sad 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

I believe hearing somewhere that some places might allow you to have more animals if you pay a monthly fee. Maybe you can look into that. But if you decide to bend the rules a little just make sure you have a secure back up plan in case you get caught.


----------



## NaeNae (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow! I'm glad to know I'm not the only one out there who feels like a "Chi crazed lunatic." LOL! Prior to getting Olive (female Chi), I never felt like I was a "dog person." After adopting her, I fell in love with Chi's and have since felt the need to adopt another one. Now we have Angus (male Chi) and my family feels complete. As far as laws are concerned, I'm not even sure what the limits are here where I live.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Some areas make allowances if you foster for a rescue. That is, you are still only allowed to own the legal number, but you are also permitted to foster additional pets above that number. Maybe see if there's anything like that in your area?


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Mrs.J. said:


> It would upset me seeing a woman ask if she "is housebroke", too. Obviously and dog you adopt is going to need some potty training, if you're not going to read/watch/etc up on adopting dogs at least, then you probably shouldn't be getting one.
> 
> I would probably ask a family member if they would register her under their name and address... not sure how you'd feel about that though. So sorry you can't keep her
> Edit: Sorry! Just read that, lol


Agreed! I can't for the life of me understand why THAT would be someone's very first question when considering adopting a dog, especially a rescue!  As far as trying to register her under a family member's name, we don't have any family in town, the closest is my Mom who lives in state, but in a different city...and I know she wouldn't do it, unfortunately. She's not really a dog person (she hasn't had one herself since childhood), and she thinks that anything more than 1-2 dogs is too many for anyone.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Honestly, those limits are ridiculous and extremely hard to enforce. Just don't register her! 4 small dogs doesn't make you a hoarder! We had 5 dogs before our older ones passed- ranging from a beagle (40 lbs) to a chi. We provided excellent vet care and nutrition and they were all loved. We had a limit of 3- we just didn't register the last two. There was no way anyone would ever know.
> 
> She's precious. Go see her.
> 
> ...


I agree, about the limits being ridiculous! Sure, if I had a dozen dogs or something...but how would one last little dog, to make our family complete and so that each of our furkids has a buddy...how would that be hurting anyone? We have the ability to provide this little one with a loving forever home, quality food, and consistent vet care, plus we are always good about cleaning up after our dogs. I can't see where completing our furfamily should be a problem for anyone, but unfortunately a certain few around here seem to enjoy creating drama. As far as just not registering her, I'll admit I would definitely at least consider that, but as it turns out in this area the way things are set up, there's no possible way of getting around licensing (more on that later, in my last post/after I finish up more replies). Oh and your last line, made my heart smile.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Deana, I guess you'll just have to move! ...somewhere with a bigger limit. 

Seriously though she is darling, such sweet eyes. :love2:

The limit here is two dogs per dwelling... our pups are all registered, two 
with us and two with family. We are planning on moving soon.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Mrs.J. said:


> That's how I feel, lol! Though, I wouldn't be able to get away with it. My cocker spaniel baby was stolen, so I MUST have my dogs microchipped. Here, when they microchip your dog, or when they're seen at the vet, they alway send something in to the Sherrifs office, then the Sherrifs office sends you something saying you need to register them or pay a fine


It's like that here too. When you see the vet, for the first required post-adoption appointment, they mail the rabies certificate (that comes from the shelter vet, showing that the dog received his/her rabies vaccination)...they mail that directly into the county dog licensing division, which apparently is a part of animal control, who then mails your new dog's license out to you. So I found out today that there's no way around them knowing unfortunately...BUT I also found out other pertinent info, which I'll share as soon as I'm done replying to everyone who was kind enough to leave me their guidance and advice. This is such a great group of people on this forum!


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> Oh Yeah! She is precious. I think deep down inside, you know you cannot conscientiously adopt her! BUT. . .I don't know. It's a tough one. Hubby would tell me not to ask questions on how many we could have! Also, don't the regulations change from time to time? And don't you have an older dog that isn't doing so well . . .wink - wink! You would just be saving her place!!
> 
> Even here in MA our town has a limit of four. I think, that if you want to go over the limit it should be taken on an individual basis. Besides, weight would be the best way to decide what you can have. I have 2 dogs and one cat. The cat does not have to be registered!! What's up with that?? My neighbor has 9 - yes 9 cats!! They are all indoor, half of them were ferel and she can't even pet them!
> 
> I feel for you. Every once in a while I look at the sites, but luckily haven't seen anything I could "fall in love with!"


Your hubby is right about that, LOL!  (Which is exactly why I didn't gave my name or number when I called in to check on the regulations).  No our older dog (a 9 lb toy poodle) is going strong, bless her heart. Chica, our 2 year old chi, is the only one that's had anything lately--i.e. that recent bout of gastroenteritis, but a 10 day course of meds cleared that right up. That's a good point too, about how regulations can and do change. That's so odd that your neighbor is allowed to have 9 cats, but yet your city's limit on dogs is 4! I would never choose to have that many animals, only because I feel strongly about only adopting as many as you can properly care for (vet care, quality food, etc.) and have enough time for.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

kittybandit said:


> She is a doll very pretty!!!! It souns like you would be the perfect home for her especially if your feeling the way you are must be a sign!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Aww, that's what I think too!  I check out nearby shelter websites all the time, to post info. on available rescues, so why did this little one grab me by the heart so strongly? It does seem as if it's meant to be! :love1:


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Rach_Hudson said:


> I would do as others have suggested - register her at a family members address, then even if your neighbors do call AC for whatever reason, you can just say you are looking after her for them for a few days. Is this possible at all?
> 
> I believe everything happens for a reason, this Chi is beautiful xx


I definitely agree, as far as the belief that everything happens for a reason. I wish I could register her at a family's place, but unfortunately the only close family we have in state is my Mom...however she lives in a whole different city. Plus she's not much of a dog person (she hasn't had one since she was a kid), and she believes that more than 1-2 dogs is too much for anyone, so I know she'd never agree to it.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Chi_Mummy said:


> Do you live in Omaha? I found that if you're in Omaha you can file for a pet advocation permit.
> "*Note: Omaha residents may apply for a pet avocation permit which allows up to 5 dogs and up to 6 cats—but no more than 8 pets total. An initial inspection fee of $100 is required at the time of application. An annual $50 permit fee is required thereafter. Pet Avocation Permit Applications are available at the Nebraska Humane Society and can be picked up at the front desk during business hours."
> And it looks like a few other cities/counties have permits you can apply for to own more than three dogs. You may even be allowed to file for a kennel permit.
> Or there's the old fashioned way and you just adopt the cutie and play dumb should you get reported (which, odds are you wouldn't). You would give the pup a wonderful home and since that's what they want they should be fine with the adoption.
> ...


No apologies necessary, you didn't blather on at all...you shared some great info!  I had actually already seen this, on the NHS website (as this is where we adopted Chica from, last April), and I found myself wishing that my city would come up with this same type of permit. (I've decided it might be best not to get too specific about my locale, given all of this talk about circumventing the laws, LOL!)  I combed our city's animal ordinances website, and there is no permit available unless you either live outside city limits (which we don't) or live on at least 1 acre of land (nope). Apparently there used to be a permit similar to the one in Omaha, but not anymore for some reason. How horrible!!--both what those monsters did  as well as deciding to try to get back at you! That's so great that your situation worked out fine in the end, what a relief that was I'm sure!


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I would say to just not register her, but it sounds like you have some hard to live with neighbours. I would worry that if a situation did arise, that she would end up homeless again. I guess it depends on how strict your city is with the bylaw. I know of someone who had to deal with animal control here and it's scary how they can remove an animal from your home.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Oh wow, I really feel for that person you knew, having to go through that! Thankfully it appears, given some info I learned on a service dog federal statues site this afternoon, that my situation would be different. More on that in my last post, as soon as I finish up replies.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> Our AC is awful here. I'm not sure on the animal limit but I am definitely over it. (20+ pets...mostly rodents we only have 2 cats and one dog here, one dog at another house, not sure of rules on pocket pets really)
> 
> But we have chickens. Our flock this time last year consisted of 3 roosters. I had two show birds, a polish and a silkie, and one mix who's highly aggressive. We had 8 hens as well. Our CCRs had no rules on chickens, you could have 100 of them, any gender. well, they changed the CCRS without any warning.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that is just horrible!  You are right about being careful, since there are people like that in this world! Thankfully many of our neighbors are fine, it's just a few that like to create drama...but it only take one to really stir up trouble, unfortunately. I can't imagine though that any of them would ever try to actually hurt our dogs, especially since we clean up after them consistently, and don't allow them to bark their little heads off, like some people let their dogs do. It's just the one neighbor that doesn't like small dogs, but there are others who are the drama causing type, and too much into other people's business.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Springhillsarah said:


> You might find out what the penalty is in your town if you are cited for having 4 dogs. It is pricy where I live and the fine schedule goes up each time you are cited. My concern would be for the chi baby and what would happen to her if you were cited hundreds or thousands of dollars in fines and ordered to get rid of her. Even if you don't register her, all it takes is a call to AC by your a-hole neighbors and that's it. I am a court clerk and I see this happen to people Ll the time. It is very sad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


I had been curious about that as well, and this morning I tried to find fine amount info. on the city and animal control websites, but nothing was specified. Since then though (this afternoon) I learned some good news regarding our eligibility for 4 dogs, which I'll get to in a few minutes/after I finish replies. Everyone was nice enough to take the time to comment and offer me guidance, so I want to be sure and reply.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Sideout said:


> I believe hearing somewhere that some places might allow you to have more animals if you pay a monthly fee. Maybe you can look into that. But if you decide to bend the rules a little just make sure you have a secure back up plan in case you get caught.


Our city used to have something like that, where you could pay an extra yearly amount to be allowed to have more dogs, but they apparently did away with it. Thankfully though, it looks like we should be Ok after all, due to Chica's status as a Service Dog In-Training, over the last 6 months.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Ours literally stalk us, looking in the windows. We also believe they trespass on the property when no one is home and harass the pets. We know they throw stuff over the fence at my horse under the guise of feeding him. (it's weeds and they are often wilted, poisonous, or just plain indigestible) then yell when we throw them back onto their side. Once I was outside brushing my horse near the fence because it was hot and there's trees in that area, and one of my hens got excited. She started to sing (they "sing" when they lay eggs for a few seconds then stop) and he yelled very loudly, within sight of me, "KILL THOSE CHICKENS." They are gossipers and have sprayed pesticides over our fence line (we do not use poison here at all and grow organic fruit and veggies, we do get weeds sometimes but horses love dandelions). Also we think they killed our bamboo. We planted it and then the neighbor started yelling about the bamboo and less than a week later the plants just stopped growing and started to look sick.

He's threatened the birds and me more than once and everything about them is just abhorrent.

I'm glad yours aren't that bad, but still be careful.. some people can do unthinkable things without even a thought.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

NaeNae said:


> Wow! I'm glad to know I'm not the only one out there who feels like a "Chi crazed lunatic." LOL! Prior to getting Olive (female Chi), I never felt like I was a "dog person." After adopting her, I fell in love with Chi's and have since felt the need to adopt another one. Now we have Angus (male Chi) and my family feels complete. As far as laws are concerned, I'm not even sure what the limits are here where I live.


Ever since adopting Chica, I've always felt like the furkiddo part of our family would be complete once we had a 2nd chi. With Squirt and Rascal being so close/having eachother as best bros, it just doesn't seem fair to us that Chica doesn't get to have her own little friend/sister. I actually wish I didn't know what the laws were either, as that would have made all of this apparently unecessary worry (as long as what I've learned is correct, and I pray that it is), all for nothing.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Smith said:


> Some areas make allowances if you foster for a rescue. That is, you are still only allowed to own the legal number, but you are also permitted to foster additional pets above that number. Maybe see if there's anything like that in your area?


The animal control employee I talked to before (I didn't leave my name, nor did she ask thankfully) had said we could foster this little one, just not actually adopt her, but having been through so much loss while trying to build our family, I know myself well enough to know that I could never bond strongly with such a sweet little thing, and then handle giving her up! I really admire people who do foster shelter animals, but I'm just not emotionally cut out for it, after all of the heartbreak I experienced over those dozen plus years of trying to become a mom, through both pregnancy and adoption. Thankfully we are now blessed with 2 wonderful children through the miracle of adoption, but the road to parenthood was an incredibly difficult journey!


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Deana, I guess you'll just have to move! ...somewhere with a bigger limit.
> 
> Seriously though she is darling, such sweet eyes. :love2:
> 
> ...


Woops, LS, I'm not sure how I missed your post, as I was going through these! Middle aged brain lapse apparently!  That's actually kind of funny that you should mention moving, because it's an idea we've thrown around off and on over the years (usually in regards to my husband's work). I wish I had family who would have been willing to help me adopt this little girl, but while my Mom and I are quite close, she never would have agreed to it, as mentioned in previous replies.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> Ours literally stalk us, looking in the windows. We also believe they trespass on the property when no one is home and harass the pets. We know they throw stuff over the fence at my horse under the guise of feeding him. (it's weeds and they are often wilted, poisonous, or just plain indigestible) then yell when we throw them back onto their side. Once I was outside brushing my horse near the fence because it was hot and there's trees in that area, and one of my hens got excited. She started to sing (they "sing" when they lay eggs for a few seconds then stop) and he yelled very loudly, within sight of me, "KILL THOSE CHICKENS." They are gossipers and have sprayed pesticides over our fence line (we do not use poison here at all and grow organic fruit and veggies, we do get weeds sometimes but horses love dandelions). Also we think they killed our bamboo. We planted it and then the neighbor started yelling about the bamboo and less than a week later the plants just stopped growing and started to look sick.
> 
> He's threatened the birds and me more than once and everything about them is just abhorrent.
> 
> I'm glad yours aren't that bad, but still be careful.. some people can do unthinkable things without even a thought.


Do you ever get the authorities involved? You should consider installing security cameras. Your neighbors sound crazy! I'm sure you could file allllll kinds of reports against them. What if they seriously harm your animals one day?


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Omg! I kno how you feel...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

So I mentioned in one of my replies, about realizing something interesting late this afternoon. While thinking about this little chi, and how much I wanted to add her to our family while still following the law, it occurred to me that, since Chica is (and has been for the last 6 months+) a Medical Alert Service Dog In Training, she legally is not considered a family pet. Per federal ADA statutes, a service dog is more akin to a wheelchair or a cane, ie the trained service dog is a tool (an adorable, snuggly little tool but still a tool)  to help mitigate the handler's disability. For ex: Say, I lived in a place that didn't allow pets, Chica would still be welcome. If I was in a place that did allow pets, but charged extra rent for them, that couldn't be charged. Well I had a bit of a "Oh wow! Wait a minute" type of moment when all of a sudden it occured to me that I am almost 100% sure this has to legally be the case in my situation as well. A maximum of 3 dogs per household means 3 dogs per household, but a service dog should not legally be included in that maximum. I tried to find additional information specific to this online, but couldn't, but the general info. I did find (i.e. that service dogs aren't pets, etc.) only reinforced my realization that I probably had nothing to really worry about to begin with. 

So, armed with this new legal perspective, I drove to the shelter, spent time with the sweet little chi they had dubbed Sue Lynn, and adopted the final member of our furkid pack!  who is now sleeping peacefully beside me as I type. She is such a little sweetheart, and I truly believe she was meant to be ours. The name of the street the shelter is located on is Ella Rd., and since we really like that name anyway (it seems so feminine, as is our new dainty little girl)...and also in honor of all of the people who work so hard there to help rescue animals, we decided to name our new family member Ella. :love5: 

She looks SO tiny to me, compared to Chica, but they're only about 2 lbs difference (Ella-5, Chica-7). Chica was quite intrigued when I brought Ella home, but Ella--understandably not as much. She of course needs time to settle in, before starting to make friends. I will post some pictures when I get a chance. Thanks again, everyone, for your guidance and encouragement!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Congrats!

And we have called the cops in the past...

I worry constantly about it. If they ever hurt one of my animals I WILL get revenge. No one hurts my babies and I'm usually a lawful person, but if an animal is hurt or god forbid, killed, I will be going to jail for what I do to them. And I won't even be a bit sorry.


----------



## Ricci and Ruby (Dec 16, 2012)

Just read this entire thread and just have this to say: YAY!!!! I'm so so glad you found a way to adopt her! I can't wait to see pics as she settles in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh thats fantastic news!! Congratulations, she is a sweetheart for sure!x


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

Im SO happy for you. Please update us on how she settles in and gets along with your other pets!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yay! Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome, so glad it worked out!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo Congrats! I knew you would find a way!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

See i told you "FATE" it was meant to be.So pleased for you.Here in uk we don't have your laws thank goodness


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh Deana, this is such good news, a shelter dog is no longer homeless and you
got the greatest gift of them all. I'm so happy for your family. Ella is a beautiful
name, very elegant yet girly, I really like it. I will have to give you some
homework though, I'd really love to see pictures of all four of your sweet pups.
If you get a chance. I'm so happy for you, this is wonderful. Congrats my friend!

:thumbright:


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome, so glad it worked out!


----------



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

I can see why you are pulled to her. She is adorable. I know all about the pet limit. We are over the pet limit by 4. We just do not tell anyone though since some are cats and are only indoors. We have never been asked questions about it though, so it is sort of like do not tell if not asked.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah! I like her name. I kept thinking if there was a way I could get her and then you would she had a good home! 

She is so adorable!


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Congratulations! I've been following this thread and hoping you would adopt! Congratulations on the new addition! X


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Congratulations!!! I'm so glad you found a way to make it work! It sounds like it was meant to be. I think we need some pics of Ella now.


----------



## NaeNae (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh, YAY! Please post pics soon! I can't wait to see little Ella! BTW - Ella is my daughter's name - so I absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

NaeNae said:


> Oh, YAY! Please post pics soon! I can't wait to see little Ella! BTW - Ella is my daughter's name - so I absolutely LOVE it!


Oh wow, that is so cool that your daughter's name is Ella!  I only have the one pic posted so far (the one taken by the shelter, shown at the beginning of this thread, and which I've also used as my avatar). I want to at least get her new harness on first (which I'm waiting to do until she's had more of a chance to settle in--before repeatedly flashing the camera at her)...but, with that being said, I too am really anxious to get some pics of our new little :angel10: !


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Deana this is so exciting. I'm so glad the adoption went through and you saved such a beautiful little girl. Ella suits her well.


----------



## Chi_Mummy (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats! So glad she found a great home.


----------

